# Looking to swap, is it allowed on this forum?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Does this forum allow for swapping items?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Look under the SHOPPING tab on the home page for the Classifieds... 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't you have to be a 1st class member to post a classified? 

Greg


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

yep...one of the major complaints I have here


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

24 measly bucks? 

Honestly, how can that be a major complaint? (read: major) 

For all I get back from the forum, it's a deal, 2 bucks a month. If you spend less than 2 bucks a month on the hobby, then I would understand. Very few people are that tapped out if it's their primary hobby. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, Greg, partially right. 
It's the principle of the thing.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I too have items I would like to swap...I'd even pay the 24 "measly" bucks if the forum worked well...but it doesn't. If I wanted to post a picture of the intended "swap" item just how would I do that??? Check the thread on "How to post a pic"? Nope! Followed to the letter, it does not work...Then again sometimes it does! There is value here, just not 24 bucks worth. 

"Principle"? Yep, probably. Will 24 bucks make these issues go away and allow me to easily post ads/swaps?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the posting picture problems will go away if you join. 

The first thing you do is go to your private site in MLS and upload your picture(s). Setting up your web space may take a minute or too, but once completed everything else will fall into place.


When you want to embed a picture then click on one of the two mountains in the tool bar and then click on insert. It is very much easier than it used to be.


The two mountians in the tool bar are different, but the end result is the same. I am now using the one with the pencil. If you have a lot of pictures in the site's memory then the second one is easier.

Up loading pictures and URL used to be more complicated, but now it is quite easy, even for a retired geologist with rocks between his ears.

Chuck N 


I have never had a problem posting pictures and links in the new system.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Pterosaur on 11 Dec 2010 05:03 PM 
I too have items I would like to swap...I'd even pay the 24 "measly" bucks if the forum worked well...but it doesn't. If I wanted to post a picture of the intended "swap" item just how would I do that??? Check the thread on "How to post a pic"? Nope! Followed to the letter, it does not work...Then again sometimes it does! There is value here, just not 24 bucks worth. 

"Principle"? Yep, probably. Will 24 bucks make these issues go away and allow me to easily post ads/swaps? 




Funny how much simpler things got when I paid up...like posting a pic...even an old recluse can do it!










A 60 year old caveman can do it. Worth evey penny to me.

Nope it isn't perfect, what is?

All done without typing nor codes. I use the simple photo uploader.

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree... it is the Principle of the thing... yer pays yer dues to use the site fully. Ya's gets the perks for helping support the site. If'n ya don'ts pays, ya can't use the "extras" that 1st class membership grants. A very simple principle!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

On this site the information I have learned is far more worth than what I have paid. 

The members on this site have saved me THOUSANDS of dollars by learning from their mistakes and saving me from doing the same. 

So I what to say thanks for all the help over the years and look forward to many more...


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Everyone wants more for nothing and this forum gives you what your looking for but you can not have your cake too. Reality is you get what you pay for, so pull out your wallet and pay up for the services you want. This forum is a wonderful source of information and had saved me thousands as well. I have spent more on a case of beer and was never this satisfied.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Thank you for the information. I didn't mean to open a can of worms, just wanted to make sure that I didn't violate the rules of the forum. Interesting discourse, however.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

The question in answer was looking to swap, not how to post pics. For that you need to be a first class member. But you can you can use an outside source like photobucket to post pics. The older crowd here I'm guessing lol.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Posting a photo is very simple. First, you've got to make sure the photo is no wider than 800 pixels. You do that in Photoshop, Paint, or whatever image software floats your boat. 

Second, you upload your photo to an online server, be it MLS, space provided by your ISP, or other place like Photobucket. (Though MLS or your own ISP aren't going to give you bandwidth limitations, etc.) Check with your ISP to find out how much space you have available with your account, and how to access it. I forget how much Comcast gives their customers, but I'm no where near reaching that limit. 

You can move your photos to your online server via freeware FTP software such as Fetch or Transmit or any others out there. I use Transmit, and it's simply a matter of dragging files from one folder to another to upload them. 

Once they're on the server, you need to get the URL for the photo. In the case of MLS space, it's http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/(username)/(folder)/(filename.jpg). If not MLS, it woud be http://(yourISP)/(username...) 

So for this image: 









the URL is: 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/eastbroadtop/EBT3/EBT325.jpg 

To get it to display, you just type the HTML instructions around it: 

```
[img]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/eastbroadtop/EBT3/EBT325.jpg[/img]
```
 The URL goes between the quotes. Get a post-it note, and write down the HTML coding so you have it for easy reference. Just type that coding every time you want to insert a photo, and you're golden. What I'll often do if I'm inserting a bunch of photos is copy/paste the HTML coding minus the specific URL into the message body, then just copy/paste the URL between the quotes when I want to add it. 

As for swapping stuff, we obviously encourage everyone to upgrade to 1st Class so you can avail yourself of the classified listings. They do get a fair amount of traffic. If you're looking for parts, bits, or pieces for this project or that, we do allow messages to that effect in the forums. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, the question was "can I swap", but selling/swapping without pictures is probably not going to work either, so I guess things drifted over there once it was made clear that you need to be 1st class member to post for sale/swap. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well as mentioned life got easier when I went first class.







Later RJD


----------

